# Freestyle libre sensor stopped working



## Amberzak (Apr 11, 2015)

I went into my local library and the alarm system beeped. It didn't beep on the way out. 

Well now my sensor isn't working. Last time when it came out the scanner just told me that the sensor wasn't attached. This tkme it's like the sensor isn't even there. Has anyone else had this?


----------



## Amberzak (Apr 11, 2015)

My husband thinks it's because the alarm uses radio waves instead of magnetic


----------



## KookyCat (Apr 11, 2015)

It does sound like the scanner might have knocked it out, I used to work in a library quite a few years ago and the alarm sensor managed to disable a man's hearing aid, it was quite traumatic actually because he had one of those internal/external aids and he was scared he'd have to have it operated on, but turning it off and resetting it worked but I guess you can't do that with a sensor?  

Hope you manage to get it sorted and that you're still enjoying the libre despite the issues


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 12, 2015)

I've seen a few people on Dacebook who have had issues with library door scanners and ski pass scanners that use NFC. Contact Abbott to explain the situation, and hopefully they will replace the sensor for you. Apparently it can help to walk in the middle of the gates, but Abbott know about the issue as you are not the first to have struggled with it.


----------



## Amberzak (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks everydayupsanddowns. Makes me feel better that it's not just me.  

Still loving the libre otherwise.


----------



## AndBreathe (May 23, 2016)

Amberzak said:


> Thanks everydayupsanddowns. Makes me feel better that it's not just me.
> 
> Still loving the libre otherwise.



Amber - Did you contact Abbott about this, and if you did; what was the outcome?

Thanks.


----------

